# Y Heulog Farmhouse. June 2013.*pic heavy*



## Lucky Pants (Jun 5, 2013)

Y Heulog Farmhouse. June 2013.
The last morning of our trip, kids where asleep as was the better half , what better to do than have a quick look at the 
location that i had scribbled the coordinates to on a scrap of paper then rammed into my coat pocket just before leaving
the house a few days prier. Not expecting much i grabbed my camera and headed off into glorious rural Wales and found 
a beauty, much much more than i could have hoped for 
Sorry no history as i haven't a clue 













































































Thanks so much for looking hope you enjoyed her​


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 5, 2013)

jackpot, excellent stuff and well spotted, everytime i go to one of these it is a shell


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 5, 2013)

*OH MY GOOD GOD!!! Stunning, just stunning!! Well done mate youve found a RIGHT bloody gem there!! ACE pix too!! *


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 6, 2013)

ahhh so beautiful!!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 6, 2013)

What a cracking find!
My dream is to stumble on a gem like this one day,
Cracking pics, thanks..


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow!! What a find! Well done you.Great shots


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 6, 2013)

Bwahh wish we had joined you now and it was sunny, excellent doood, bloody brilliant!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh man, that is REALLY something!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 6, 2013)

what a stunner! lovely shots to. seeing 'new' places like this just makes me think there must still be so much out there 'undiscovered'.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice find,a real time warp


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bloomin Fantastic!

How do you find such places!


----------



## jmcjnr (Jun 7, 2013)

That's an absolute belter. Beautiful place and stunning photography.
Keep that location a secret and update us as time passes by. 
Many thanks.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice find and great pics


----------



## skankypants (Jun 7, 2013)

Perfection Mr Pants....


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 7, 2013)

fantastic mate love that lots


----------



## BahrainPete (Jun 8, 2013)

What a fantastic place and great pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## forker67 (Jun 8, 2013)

Woooooaaaaahhhh.....LOVE it!!!


----------



## Bones out (Jun 9, 2013)

Top draw that!


----------



## Ratters (Jun 17, 2013)

Beautifully photographed


----------



## sonyes (Jun 17, 2013)

Fantastic find, and stunning pics.....absolutely love your processing


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 17, 2013)

great set!


----------



## Mardy Bum (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow what a lovely house...I particularly love the curving walls in the corridor. Great photos


----------



## smiler (Jun 20, 2013)

That’s a Classic, Fantastic Pics, I loved it, Many Thanks


----------



## Gothicangel (Jun 21, 2013)

what an amazing find.i love the beds


----------



## Pedrfardd (Jul 16, 2013)

Fantastic report .. Reminds me of my Uncle's house .. and he still lives in that !!! Which part of wales were you in here ?


----------



## Quattre (Jul 16, 2013)

Gorgeous place. I really like the last bedroom. Did you find a bit more about those who lived there? & what about the kitchen & bathroom? Did you takes pictures?


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 17, 2013)

Great find and great images too!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 17, 2013)

Pedrfardd said:


> Fantastic report .. Reminds me of my Uncle's house .. and he still lives in that !!! Which part of wales were you in here ?



Thanks for the comment pretty sure no one living in it or i would never enter


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 17, 2013)

Lucky Pants said:


> Thanks for the comment pretty sure no one living in it or i would never enter



Or go in his house ho ho!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jul 18, 2013)

I love it. Good details in the photos, thanks for sharing..


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Jul 18, 2013)

Absolutely Stunning Report. Love the Pics.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 19, 2013)

Everyone has said it already, cracking stuff!


----------



## raul1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice house...but a warning to any potential inhabitant:
before moving in the house needs a deep cleansing - not only physical!
I got a headache by watching the picture of the old couple...


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 20, 2013)

raul1 said:


> Nice house...but a warning to any potential inhabitant:
> before moving in the house needs a deep cleansing - not only physical!
> I got a headache by watching the picture of the old couple...



Spooky stuff, i got a headache when i got back for sneaking off trust me the picture is nothing 
Thanks for the comment


----------



## D4RK-INS1GHT (Jul 21, 2013)

This is nice man!! great find!!​


----------



## celtes (Jul 26, 2013)

This is my favourite kind of location! Brilliant!


----------



## LENNY147 (Jul 28, 2013)

Cool place this


----------

